# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Comuniones

## ElIlusionista

He estado buscando y no hay ningún tema en esta sección que se titule así, por eso lo he creado.

En mi caso escribo para leer sugerencias, ideas, opiniones de expertos en el tema ya que dentro de un mes será mi primera comunión como mago. Todos los consejos que pongáis vendrán bien a muchos que están como yo, o estarán en un futuro.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.

----------


## wydx

jaja, pues solo con leer tu post se me ha venido a la mente lo de apagar el cigarro en la corbata o camisa del niño, solo que como te salga mal te cortan los huevos jeje ya sabes como se preocupan las madres por los "disfraces" de los niños. 

eso si, que salga bien tampoco te asegura que no te vayan a dar lo tuyo asi que suerte.

----------


## mayico

no se si te ayudará pero algo muy bueno a saber... es el número de niños que van a asistir.

dirás que porque no? pues sencillo, en los cumpleaños normalmente siempre rondan los 15 o 20 niños aproximados, pero en las comuniones... tienes que enterarte muy bien, porque lo mas seguro que los amigos del que hace la comunión, sean de su edad y tambien estén ocupados y no puedan asistir, otra que algunos amigos de edades distintas no puedan asistir por el horario, ahora si tiene muchos primos y tal... tendras muchos niños pero de edades muy diferentes. vamos que hay que saber cuantos niños van a asistir y que edad es la que predomina.

----------


## magomarcos

Pregunto en España, los cumpleaños son por edad, entiendo que los show en escuelas si se tendria que saber a que grupo te vas a dirigir.

Pero en cumpleaños, comuniones y eventos infantiles en general, a mi entender las edades van de 1 año a 13 años.

Es mas, mis fiestas dejaron de ser fiestas infantiles, para llamarlas fiests familiares donde todos los integrantes participan incluido mayores, pero siempre mentalizada para los niños y con una participacion total de todo el grupo.

Como dice Tamariz si me viera, no hay lugar para pasar pues estan todos los hilos tendidos, todos para uno y uno pra todos.

 El uno al que me refiero eres tu el mago el que esta alli para divertir a todos.

Magomarcos

----------


## JOHNU

lo único malo que tienen las comuniones, es que te usan para que los papás puedan tener tiempo para atender a los invitados. te cuento que las que yo he realizado, siempre han sido para gente más o menos conocida, y todo y que siempre les propongo que la fiesta sea para toda la familia, pocas veces acuden los mayores (cosa que cuando hacen se lo pasan incluso mejor que los niños)
me gustaria ver que ideas teneis para poder ser lo suficiente atractivo ( no físico) para que toda la familia participe

----------


## nick63nick

> *lo único malo que tienen las comuniones, es que te usan para que los papás puedan tener tiempo para atender a los invitados*. te cuento que las que yo he realizado, siempre han sido para gente más o menos conocida, y todo y que siempre les propongo que la fiesta sea para toda la familia, pocas veces acuden los mayores (cosa que cuando hacen se lo pasan incluso mejor que los niños)
> me gustaria ver que ideas teneis para poder ser lo suficiente atractivo ( no físico) para que toda la familia participe


Bueno, pues no estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esto, pues depende de como tengas planteado el espectáculo, es decir, si púramente haces magia infantil probablemente ocurra lo que dices.

Por ejemplo, a mi nunca me ha ocurrido eso, por que yo no planteo un espectáculo infantil, si no que el concepto que hago es mágia clásica para todos los públicos y además muy participativa, pues prácticamente en todos los juegos necesito colaboradores.

Yo enfoco el show de manera que, en los primeros juegos hago participar a los chavales, pero realizo rutinas que son atractivas también para adultos, para acabar finalizando con 3 ó 4 juegos para adultos que hace que los niños se lo pasen pipa viendo como se "ridiculiza" (siempre con respeto y buen gusto, por supuesto) a sus padres, sus tios, abuelos, etc.

De esta manera tengo "enganchados" tanto a los peques, como a los adultos y la verdad que de momento funciona muy bien.

Saludos.

----------


## magomarcos

> . . .  depende de como tengas planteado el espectáculo, ..... si púramente haces magia infantil .......el concepto que hago es mágia . . . .  para todos los públicos y además muy participativa, pues prácticamente en todos los juegos necesito colaboradores.
> ... realizo rutinas que son atractivas también para adultos, .......3 ó 4 juegos para adultos .......se lo pasen pipa viendo .....a sus padres, sus tios, abuelos, etc.


Eso  Nick63nick, magia participativa, familiar el unico problema que le he visto y no me molesta, es que todos los juegos que te gustan no los podes hacer, pues hay juegos que no precisan participacion o son para realizarlo con musicales.

Antes de comprar o empezar a realizar un juego, que lei o me gusto tengo que pensar si puedoparticipar a uno o mas personas y no solo pasando al frente,  la participacion puede ser desde su lugar, con preguntas, movimientos de manos o gritar alguna palabra magica.

Con todos estos ingredientes tienes todas las ideas a tu alcance para que tu show sea participativo, excelente detallada explicacion Nick63nick.

Ahora esta en ti empezar a seleccionar lo que estas haciendo y poner o sacar aquellos juegos, unipersonales que te gustan a ti y no enganchan a un sector del publico.

Magomarcos

----------


## magomarti

bueno lo primero que tines que hacer en comuniones ,es tener un mçbuen equipo de megafonia, para que la gente te oiga claro y fuerte, luego tener una buena rutina donde los niños disfruten como mayores, y los mañores como niños,.yo empiezo con una rutina de unos 25minuto musical en el cual saco unas 6tortolas y tres agamoniss y un conejo ,luego me presento y saco al crio de la cominion y paso hacer magia hablada y participativa l,a duracion de la misma suelo hacer una hora mas menenos, si la gente se lo esta pasando bien y yo tambien me enrollo dos otres juegos mas, los que suelo llevar de repuesto.saludos desde Murcia

----------


## Noelia

> yo empiezo con una rutina de unos 25minuto musical en el cual saco unas 6tortolas y tres agamoniss y un conejo


Hola magomarti, ¿no se cansan los niños durante esos 25 minutos sin hacerlos participar?.  :roll:

----------


## Kal-El

Buena pregunta, Noelia...

----------


## nick63nick

En mi caso y desde el principio ya hago magia participativa, suelo empezar con 2 juegos "gag" en mi presentación que hago entrando desde la parte trasera del público, me voy metiendo entre ellos saludando y cojo de la mano a un adulto para empezar con el primer gag (guantes de samuel patrick), a partir de aquí todo participativo, tanto individual, como colectivo.

La única rutina que presento musical, son los aros chinos y de esta rutina la mitad también la presento metiendome entre el público haciendo pases con ellos dando aros, para terminarla en el escenario sólo haciendo las combinaciones de figuras y cadenas (mi rutina es con 8 aros).

El tema del sonido es importantísimo si no quieres quedarte afónico el primer dia y después pagar las consecuencias, además tener en cuenta que muchos restaurantes lo hacen en exteriores, cubierto con carpas o sin cubrir, por tanto tener un buen equipo de sonido que te cubra un determinado número de personas en circunstancias dse exteriores, es primordial.

Saludos.

----------


## ignoto

Yo solamente hago participar a dos niños en dos juegos diferentes en la hora y pico que dura el espectáculo.
Si es una comunión, hago el mismo espectáculo pero reducido y adaptado. Dura apenas una hora y hay mas participación y menos dramatización.

----------


## magomarti

Hola Noelia ,tepuedo asegurar que no ,en esos veinticico minutos intercalo juegos de mucho colorido ejpl, sombrilla viajera, plumeros,discos colores ezt, con apariciones de animales .Yo tengo algunas grandes ilusiones ,como el minicube ,casa de muñeca ,caja espada ezt pues tedigo que tu con una cazuela le prendes fuego y sacas una tortola o un conejo y los crios les gusta mas que una gran ilusion ,por contra los animales tienes que cuidarlos todo el año ,ensallar con ellos el trasporte ezt,ahora mismo estoy enseñando a un caniche a que reconozca varias cartas , luego forzare una y listo , si aprendo a subir un video la pondre para que veas lo lista que es,saludos desde murcia

----------


## ElIlusionista

Ya fue la comunión. No puedo decir que todo fue perfecto porque no lo fue, pero vaya a los niños le gusto mucho, y a los mayores más. Gracias a todos por vuestro consejos en el foro y vuestro consejos mediante privados.

Muchas gracias

----------


## nick63nick

Bueno, para eso estamos aquí para aprender unos de otros y aportar lo que buenamente podamos en beneficio del foro.

Me alegro que la experiencia te fuese bien y sacases tus propias conclusiones y aprendizaje.

Saludos

----------


## sacrone

Bien, ya estamos en plena temporada mágica en cuanto a comuniones se refiere y la verdad es la cosa este año no va mal del todo, al menos para mi. Estareis de acuerdo conmigo que los niños son inagotables y que algunas veces les los atariamos durante nuestros shows, pero tambien es cierto que son un encanto y uno de los mejores publicos que existen. No hay nada como ver la cara de admiracion de un niño al terminar los juegos.  Todas las penurias que nos hacen pasar algunos de ellos se ven recompensadas

----------


## MAGIC MELLOW

Yo alterno uno corto (Desaparición de algo,) con uno participativo en los cuatro primeros. Luego voy sacando a un papá o mamá, ya que no pueden estar mas de media hora sin ver a sus retoños y bajan a ver lo que hacen. Entonces se enganchan (les engancho mas bien) y acaba siendo magia clásico para adultos.

Un buen guión y un buen cronómetro hacen que todo vaya perfecto.
Aunque las comuniones son otro mundo....... :?  :?

----------


## guicamper322

yo esque magia añiños no creo que nunca se me de vien
los niños de hoy en dia no se dejan hacer magia y eso es una realidad
yo personalmente ago magia de cerca para chavales y adultos pero no niños
aunque devencen cuando a lludo a uun amigo en sus comuniones pero ya esta

----------


## Mago Manè

La mayoria de las comuniones estan dirijidas para niños de entre 0 y 150 años, probad a tratar a los adultos y a las personas mayores como niños, les encanta.Por supuesto con tacto , sin olvidar que son mayores

----------


## ferrymagic

Os cuento mi experiencia de como vivi una actuacion de unos payasos, que aunque su fuerte no era la magia, si que hicieron un par de trucos.

Lo primero lo dificiles que pueden resultar los niños, al menos estos, estaban con la caña preparada para pillar el mas minimo fallo. Los trucos se redujeron a 2.

El del platano que aparece cortado, aqui el fallo estuvo en  la presentacion, ya que los chavales no reaccionaron, incluso les tuvieron que enseñar que el platano estaba partido porque decian que no era verdad. Pienso que a este truco se le puede sacar mucho partido si lo hubieran trabajado mas.

El pañuelo que pasa de una mano a otra, en este se lucieron un poco mas, pero tampoco fue llamativo para los chavales. Yo creo que el problema es que al hacerlo ante un grupo grande, eran como 16 niños, estaban mas pendientes de hacer gracias para el grupo que de la magia en si.

Lo mejor vino despues, mi suegro fue mago en su juventud, y se le ocurrio hacerles un truco con monedas, a los tres elementos mas salvajes del grupo(su  mayor afan es que los payasos le cortaran la cabeza a alguien), pues bien, habia que ver la cara de los tres, cuando la moneda desaparecia, no se les desencajo la mandíbula de verdadero milagro. Ellos intentaban encontrar explicacion, pero la fascinacion a la que habian sido sometidos, les dejó sin  palabras.
La conclusin que saque, es que para actuar para los niños, hay que tener muchas tablas, y que cuando estan en grupo, es cuando mas unidos se sienten. La magia tiene que ser muy cercana y centrada en un pequeño grupo, en el cual ellos no puedan sentirse importantes ante el resto, sacarles al medio del escenario, si no tienes muchas tablas, puede ser un gran peligro.

Un saludo.

----------


## Mago Aranda

principiante .escribio:::::. Os cuento mi experiencia de como vivi una actuacion de unos payasos, que aunque su fuerte no era la magia, si que hicieron un par de trucos.                                                                                                    respuesta:: pues mas vale que no hubieran hecho ningun juego,todo por el bien de la magia claro. principiante escribio;;;;
Lo primero lo dificiles que pueden resultar los niños, al menos estos, estaban con la caña preparada para pillar el mas minimo fallo. Los trucos se redujeron a 2.                                                                            respuesta.el publico infantil es el mas dificil que existe, . por eso el Mago tiene que ser un buen mago ,y no un chapucero.

afortunadamente la gente. que es en definitiva la que paga . no es tonta, por lo que estos chapuceros  duran  menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio

----------

